# Does subwassertang (round pellia) attach to rocks/wood



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

It won't attach, but if you tie it down it will stay in place. Find the thinnest mono fishing line (I use 6 lbs) and do a good wrap around. 

Good Luck Buddy!


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Also when it grows dense and vertical the plant has the shelf look. It's pretty neat. I had a wall of it. That I recently took down. It provides a lot of surface area for shrimpies. One of my favorite plants, very resistant to algae attack.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

jimko said:


> Also when it grows dense and vertical the plant has the shelf look. It's pretty neat. I had a wall of it. That I recently took down. It provides a lot of surface area for shrimpies. One of my favorite plants, very resistant to algae attack.


Thanks man, I guess I'm gonna try and make it look like grassy hills by laying out rocks and covering them with it. 

Know of any round stones that won't react with water and where I can get it?

Subwaz tree is still an option I guess too...


----------



## mubender (Mar 16, 2009)

Dunno what kinda rocks yer hunting but i just picked up a lot if river rocks from dollar tree for 1.00 per 2lb bag.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Bananariot,

Or you can use a fine hair net (black is good) and use it wrap the subwassertang around a rock or hardscape.


----------



## Colorful (May 14, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> Thanks man, I guess I'm gonna try and make it look like grassy hills by laying out rocks and covering them with it.
> 
> Know of any round stones that won't react with water and where I can get it?
> 
> Subwaz tree is still an option I guess too...


Try mexican beach pebbles. I have some in my yard, and I use them to attach mosses to, to make bushes. Try checking home depots or lowe's for them.


----------



## R.C. (Jan 4, 2012)

Suesswassertang is a fern gametophyte (_Lomariopsis lineata_) and does attach to wood. I had some on a piece of wood, but decided to remove it. A few weeks later tiny thalli started growing from this piece of wood again.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey John, it kinda attaches to stainless steel mesh. Cause some of the pella will grow underneath the mesh as well, so it stays on. Not sure if you wanna use that.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

mubender said:


> Dunno what kinda rocks yer hunting but i just picked up a lot if river rocks from dollar tree for 1.00 per 2lb bag.





Colorful said:


> Try mexican beach pebbles. I have some in my yard, and I use them to attach mosses to, to make bushes. Try checking home depots or lowe's for them.


Both of those won't affect water parameters? Cause I'm gonna try and raise some OEBT and BTOE, so I can't have the rocks causing a rise in my gH and TDS.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Bananariot,
> 
> Or you can use a fine hair net (black is good) and use it wrap the subwassertang around a rock or hardscape.


yep I just bought a black scrubbie from one of those sketchy asian supermarkets for $0.25. I'm gonna try to grow the subwaz out and make multiple ones that look like hills for my frag tank.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> Hey John, it kinda attaches to stainless steel mesh. Cause some of the pella will grow underneath the mesh as well, so it stays on. Not sure if you wanna use that.


Ah I'm probably gonna go get some river rock, mostly because the river rock can be obtained through homedepot locally or dollar tree, saves me shipping money on mesh :x


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> Ah I'm probably gonna go get some river rock, mostly because the river rock can be obtained through homedepot locally or dollar tree, saves me shipping money on mesh :x


I'll bring you some tiles when I buy the TT's off you during Thanksgiving or not haha.

Btw.. 4 legendaries in 3 days @[email protected]


----------



## mubender (Mar 16, 2009)

Dollar tree rocks have no effect on params, i have mine in a bkk/wine red tank for a year. The bags of rock are 1.00 per 2lb bag or you can order a case of 16 online with no shiiping charge. Most of the rocks have been tumbled but any that i found with a dull finish got tossed just to be safe.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

mubender said:


> Dollar tree rocks have no effect on params, i have mine in a bkk/wine red tank for a year. The bags of rock are 1.00 per 2lb bag or you can order a case of 16 online with no shiiping charge. Most of the rocks have been tumbled but any that i found with a dull finish got tossed just to be safe.


How big are the rocks?


----------

